# Backwards, Upside Down Sweater



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Kind of cute. http://www.pickles.no/backwards-upside-down-sweater/


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

That is unique! It would be very fitting for my wardrobe since I often manage to put my clogthes on backwards and inside-out! Especially jeans! Makes it really difficult to use the pockets...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I find it rather strange... sorry.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I find it rather strange as well.
But if you look closely, it fits right in with the rest of her outfit.
Tattered looking headband.
Even a hole in the jeans.
Poor thing, makes me want to go out and buy her some new clothes.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Emell said:


> Kind of cute. http://www.pickles.no/backwards-upside-down-sweater/


unusual looking ..but versatile...


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

I have got to make one of these ...Absolutely love it.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

It is definitely unique, but the only thing I could think of is that it would not be all that comfortable to wear. Think of stretching your arms up to get something.

Old and practical mind, I guess.

Lynne


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I thought this was a cute idea but I would be tugging on it a lot.. trying to get it to fit right.. but I can see where the younger generation would love this...


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Cute but would not fit my ancient body...it looks nice on the model and would be fun for many!


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

I'd be afraid of not being able to get out of it once I got into it. My body isn't as flexible as it used to be.


----------



## pearlpie (Nov 27, 2012)

Bad,bad - really bad


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

Interesting...and versatile.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks very uncomfortable!!!


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

So original.


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I find it rather strange... sorry.


Sorry, also, but I agree. It reminds me of a straightjacket...


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I think the last picture shows it best. Unique.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I think the designer has been very clever.
It has been designed for the young, but even ten years ago I would have loved one myself....a bit thinner then.
It reminds me of an upside down shrug I knitted forty years ago.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

oh with the right kind of drape...it could be soooooooo cool... I love it and I think my daughter would go nuts for it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

different!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Really cute thanks for the link. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

I love it  !!!


----------

